# How Can I Increase the Thumb Pic Size in CubeCart



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

I noticed that in CubeCart, when you upload a product pic, it automatically generates a thumb of it for you. But I've customized it where it displays the thumbs a little bigger, and they are a little blurry. So how can I alter CubeCart to where it doesn't shrink the thumbs down quite so much?

Thanks,
Rusty


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

In the admin, under General Settings > GD Settings.

It looks like this:










Change the thumbnail size to a larger number (that's the width).

So if you want the thumbnails to be 200 pixels wide, put 200 in that Thumbnail Size box.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks! That was much easier than I imagined 

Ok, I have a couple questions on how it actually works.

1) Does changing that Thumbnail Size actually edit the current thumbnail? or just make it display bigger? It appears that the bottom setting "GD Image Quality" would do what I'm wanting if I increased it.
2) If I increase the "GD Image Quality", do I have upload all my pictures again? I wouldn't imagine it could increase the quality, unless it actually saves the original uploaded image somewhere.

Make sense? I haven't been able to find any documentation on the GD Settings.

Thanks!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> 1) Does changing that Thumbnail Size actually edit the current thumbnail? or just make it display bigger? It appears that the bottom setting "GD Image Quality" would do what I'm wanting if I increased it.


I don't know if it will edit your current thumbnails. You may need to regenerate (reupload) the product pictures to get the thumbnails regenerated.

It *may* regenerate them after you change the setting, but I'm not 100% sure.



> 2) If I increase the "GD Image Quality", do I have upload all my pictures again? I wouldn't imagine it could increase the quality, unless it actually saves the original uploaded image somewhere.


I think it would either reprocess the images for you, or you would need to reupload them. I think it might tell you after to change the setting.


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

You might use a program like Easy Thumbnails to standardize them all to begin with - Easy Thumbnails Software -- Free thumbnail utility from Fookes Software

As far as the actual output graphics, you may have to do some experimenting, or visit the CC forum at CubeCart? and see if you can get some definite answers.
.


----------

